# mimaki cg60st setup



## adamjc (Nov 28, 2015)

Reaching out in hopes somebody has had a similar experience and can suggest some advice. 

I have a mimaki cg-60st with both the usb/serial and usb/parallel cords. I've also installed the drivers for these cords as well as the one for the cutter itself. Using windows xp. The cutter works fine alone and does a test cut properly, but it will not connect with my computer for some reason. Using winpcsign basic I have tried setting up the cutter in all ports but have had no luck so far. 

Has anybody had an issue like this? I am open to trying different software if there a better one to use. Mimaki suggests using their own Finecut8 extension to illustrator or coreldraw but I am not able to get a copy of this as I don't have the cd. I called their support number but the guy on the other was not so helpful and wasn't able to suggest how to find a copy of finecut8...

Any ideas?


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

I will just suggest the basics, serial and parallel, (printer) ports can be disabled in bios. Check there. Check your buad rates. Cables can go bad more often that you would think. If it is usb to serial, you need the absolute correct driver for the chipset.

These things can go two ways, an older method, sometimes still in use is for the device to install printer like drivers and you print to it. I general don't like this method. It's a kludge trying to cut through a print driver.

The other way it can go is that the device drivers just install what is needed for the serial/com or lp/parallel port to see the device.

In the second case, you can't print to it, you need cutting software. If you can't procure Finecut, then look for another solution, maybe SignCut Pro could drive it. They have a free trial you could test with, but it limits the cutting area severally, (100x100 mm in the trial). You should not need the extension if you have Finecut. You would export out of Illy and import into Finecut. The extension just lets you skip that step, I am assuming.

http://www.signcutpro.com/files/pdf/driverlist20130410.pdf


----------

